# Artist wanted for book cover



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if there is anyone out there that likes to draw tha twould be willing to draw and send me a piece of art I could use for the cover of my upcoming short stories book? I am not great at drawing and am limited on time right now. Of course the cover picked (if I get any responses to this) will be fully credited to the artist in the book. The book has a bunch of short stories in it (all Original) and the art can be whatever the artist chooses to draw. If it will help at all, one story is about an evil tree that animates and kills some people. One is about a haunted lighthouse whose keepers were killed in a hurricane. One is about a boy who is dared to go trick or treat at the scariest house in the town....ol lady Amadios, and gets more than he bargained for. And another is about a creature I dreamed up called the Boggity. A three foot tall hairy creature with a mouthful of sharp teeth and a nasty disposition that lives in a well on the family farm. Anyway if there are any takers please let me know and maybe I will have a cool new cover for my upcoming book.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Kprimm, a few things that would be helpful for a designer or illustrator to know about a project like this and help you get what you are looking for are:

1) Do you have a title for the book?
2) Are you self-publishing, or do you have a publisher (if the latter, they will most likely be chosing an artist for you)?
3) If you are self-publishing, will this be printed digitally or on a press (how many copies)?
4) Is there a particular style to your stories, i.e., american gothic, victorian ghost story, occult, splatter, etc.
5) What type of art most appeals to you, PhotoShop, digital illustration, painterly, etc., and what type of art does not?
6) Who is the audience; adult, young-adult (sounds like they are not children's stories!)
7) What dimensions/format will the final product be?
8) How many pages do you think the final book might be?
9) Will this be saddle-stitched (paper folder in half with staples along the spine), or will it have a glued binding (like mass-market paperbacks)?

The more information you can give, the more likely you are to get someone with some time on their hands to take this on for a "fun" project.

Hopefully this helps you!


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Kprimm, your book sounds like it'll be a really fun and scary read.

I do draw but style is basically going to be a deciding factor for you I'm sure. All the things Sawtooth jack pointed out are things that are going to be a must know for whomever you finally pick.

Some information for you in regards to my art:

I can color both digitally (photoshop) and traditionally (my medium for this is colored pencil mixed with some other things, though largely colored pencil). I ink over my lines in Sakura microns (if done traditionally) and my inked lines can be done either in sakura microns or with my wacom tablet through photoshop (if you want digital colors).

Another thing that is good to know is if you are willing to pay whomever does this work for you. I have a gallery on deviantart.com with examples of my work if you would like to see it. I have more recent work that is NOT posted there though, so if you want to see what I have been working on since January of THIS year let me know and I can note you with some watermarked scans.

A brief word of advice to you though (even if you don't eventually choose me and go with someone else) it is not recommended to ask for free art from any artist. I would totally be psyched to see my art on the cover of a book, whether self published or through a publisher, but I would like some monetary compensation for my time spent on the piece. Getting my work out there is always welcome and is a fantastic thing to add to my portfolio, but it won't help me support myself in the long run whether it gets my name out there or not. Please don't get me wrong, I certainly don't want to sound ungrateful and I am not suggesting you spend hundreds of dollars, but some agreement between whomever you pick and yourself on monetary compensation is definitely a must.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can do crayon drawings


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

This sounds like my sort of thing. Here's a link to my DeviantArt gallery if you want to see the sort of stuff I do:

http://noxrequiem.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

NoxRequiem said:


> This sounds like my sort of thing. Here's a link to my DeviantArt gallery if you want to see the sort of stuff I do:
> 
> http://noxrequiem.deviantart.com/gallery/


Wow! Love it!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

LOVE LOVE LOVE "Forgotten Child", "Gortrait" and the one with the doll (can't remember the name...lol)


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dude! I can draw stuff... seems like a neat idea.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys,
The book title is: Spooky tales for october nights.
the book size will be 8x10"
As far as the style I like traditional drawings but photoshop stuff is ok also. The stories are geared from teen through adults. I have a mix of ghostly, fun, halloween type tales and general creepy stuff. There is nothing vulgar or overly gory. The book will be self published, I am using blurb again as I have with the first two poem books I did.

The book binding is sewn in and the cover will be offered in image wrap for the high end or with dustcover. It will also be available in soft cover.

I absolutely will offer payment for the art and will talk that over with the artist prior to anything being started.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

I would like to give this a try as well. I don't have a put together portfolio, but work mainly in watercolors and Prismacolor pencils as well as pen and pencil sketching. would you prefer I just go ahead and traditionally art wise give it a whirl? Feel free to PM me with preferences and I can whip something up to see if it's what you might have had in mind.  Thanks for giving me a shot.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

NoxRequiem said:


> This sounds like my sort of thing. Here's a link to my DeviantArt gallery if you want to see the sort of stuff I do:
> 
> http://noxrequiem.deviantart.com/gallery/


 Beautiful stuff! Amazing!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Just a quick note, First I want to thank everyone for the replys. I unfortunately can only go with one artist at a time and this time around the job will go to Hauntedkimmy. She has hit very close to what I was thinking. I would love to have some inside art from all of you but just don't have the funds to pay for multiple pieces of custom art. Believe me I sincerely wish I could. There are so, so many talented people on this forum. I think it would be cool to have a custom book offered here through hauntforum of various art from the members here. I would be Happy to take this on. Any artists that would be willing to draw something cool and submit it. We could also put the book of art together and sell through blurb. That way the book could be ordered by anyone here that would like it and it wouldn't cost the forum anything. Also if everyone agrees since there would not be much profit with so many artists involved, we could just donate the profits to hauntforum to help cover costs for the forum. What do you all think? I think it would be great to have a custome book of awesome art from all our fellow forum members. I would be honored to put it all together. We could have a special thread here to bounce ideas back and forth and put the book together.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

This sounds great! I love spooky story books and I believe that there is a true lack of traditional illustrations in modern books. 'Spooky Tales for October Nights' is such a wonderful and old-school title!

I like to draw in pen and I've used watercolor a few times in my drawings. My drawings are inspired by Stephen Gammell (who illustrated the original 'Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark' books). The carnivorous tree and the Boogity both sound like the sort of things I would draw. I'd also be happy to do little sketches (like rotting Jack o'Lanterns) that go down in the corners of the pages. One thing you should know is that there is no way I'd be able to do a normal looking human being - rotting, mutated or skeletal is fine  And I'd be happy to do pictures for no money.

Here's a drawing I did last year - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-nA8bG585Z8s/TeIQlt6MoAI/AAAAAAAAAKc/U_Pb555A2W8/s1600/img001.jpg

Thanks, this sounds like great idea!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow Marrow that is very good, I wish I could draw like that. I would not mind at all adding some extras into the book, if you feel like drawing and sending them my way. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! Communications get slowed down a bit because I live in New Zealand (with the time-zone gap and all), but I'd love to do a few drawings for the book. Just let me know the sort of stuff you are wanting, descriptions of things and such, and we'll see how it goes.


----------

